
003 RR Templating Languages for HTML, CSS, and JavaScript - charlesmaxwood
http://rubyrogues.com/003-rr-templating-languages-for-html-css-and-javascript/
======
petercooper
Just because the title doesn't make it clear, this is an episode of a Ruby-
themed, discussion-oriented podcast (which I'm on) where we discuss templating
languages like Haml, ERB, Sass, etc.

